# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  O aquario de 2006

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Quase a terminar 2006, REEFFORUM propõe-vos um novo desafio.

Eleger o Aquário do Ano 2006 Português.

Não foi fácil para toda a equipa seleccionar 12 aquários, mas fica aqui a nossa proposta a votação por todos os membros.

_
Aquários de:_

*Rui Ferreira de Almeida*


*Júlio Macieira*


*Pedro Pacheco*


*Diogo Lopes*


*Ricardo Rodrigues*


*João M. Monteiro*


*Carlos Mota*


*Marco Madeira*

*
João Ribeiro*


*José Perpétua*


*Pedro Costa*


*Duarte Conceição*




* A votação será publica, ou seja, todos os membros poderão saber quem votou e onde votou.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

O meu voto vai para o aquário do João Ribeiro.

Nunca o cheguei a ver, mas pelo estado visível dos corais, e pela combinação de espécies é um género de aquários que mais aprecio.

Penso que o aquário já foi desmontado, mas enquanto aquário de 2006 merece esse destaque.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu escolhi o do José Perpétua, um dos mais lindos que ja vi  :tutasla:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu também escolhi o do Zé! Estive muito indeciso em relação a esta escolha, pois o sistema do Rui e o aquário do Pedro Costa são excelentes. Optei por dar o meu voto ao Chrystal Reef como tributo.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tantos aquários belissimos mas lá tenho de escolher apenas um... Eu votei no do Ricardo Rodrigues, pois foi um dos que tive o prazer de ver pessoalmente e ver todo o movimento existente no aquário é algo de indiscritível. Se pudesse votava em todos  :Smile: .

António

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Eu votei no do Diogo Lopes,pelo simples motivo de ser o unico que já vi ao vivo e penso que as fotografias não lhe fazem justiça,de qq modo é sempre muito dificil escolher um,pois são todos espetaculares. :yb677:

----------


## João Castelo

Adoro os aquarios do Rui Ferreira de Almeida e do José Perpétua mas votei no Marco Madeira.

Votei porque para mim é uma referencia independentemente dos outros serem mais lindos.

Há que recordar que é uma aquario muito recente não podendo ser comparável com a maturidade dos outros.

Depois, a fotografia foi muito infeliz, a luz a entrar pelos estores, o angulo, o ver-se o que está por baixo, desvia a atenção para outros lados e não apresenta  nem de perto nem de longe a categoria que este aquario tem.

E um privilégio pode-lo admirar ao vivo. Não tem nada a ver. É lindo e vai dar que falar ( ainda mais ).

JC

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu votei no do Zé Perpétua .

Tinha um layout natural, peças de extraordinária beleza, um crescimento excelente, e os peixes e corais apresentavam-se com uma saúde evidente.

O que eu diria sobre este aquário é que os corais parece que cresceram orientados por uma força divina que reproduziu uma obra prima do recife, num aquário em que os peixes gostam de viver e que nós não nos cansamos de admirar.

Tenho pena que não existam no nosso país aquários com mais corais moles, macroalgas e muitos peixes.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá e Feliz Natal  :Xmassmile:  

Isto não é bem um voto no melhor aquário mas acaba por ser a fotografia mais bonita, pois todos os aquários são um espanto!

Aquele de que gostei mais foi do João Ribeiro - muito bonito e harmonioso. O meu voto é para ele!

Paula

----------


## Nelson Pena

pela selecção de seres vivos e pelos resultados julio macieira...
a escolha dos animais, layout e sistema tem muito de sintonismo com o que eu gosto...
gosto tambem do aquario do diogo lopes, pedro pacheco e carlos mota pela evolução.
em suma bons aquarios.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Escolhi o do João Ribeiro, pelas mesmas razões da Paula exposto, gostaria de ter visto uma foto melhor do aquário do Pedro Costa, penso que deverá ser magnífico, até o aquário do Marco Madeira já teve fotos muito melhores do que esta.

Cumps,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## David Lemos

Para mim é o oceanario do Rui F d Almeida..... deve ser um mundo :JmdEffraye:   :SbLangue23:  
Mas eles todos sao muito bonitos, e representam para nos iniciantes, sonhos e futuros objectivos :Pracima:  
Meus parabens e agradecimentos :SbBravo:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Votei no Zé Perpétua, para mim o melhor aquário de recife que vi até hoje ao vivo. Gostaria também de destacar outro aquário que me impressionou bastante no passado que é o aquário do meu amigo e colega Paulo Lopes (Reefdiscus).

A todos os outros aquários presentes na votação os meus parabéns, demonstram que a aquariofilia de recife neste nosso cantinho está em plena evolução e a cativar cada vez mais pessoas a entrar nesta aventura.

Feliz Natal

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu votei no aquário de peixes do Rui Ferreira de Almeida, principalmente pela (difícil) conjugação de ter muitos peixes com excelentes corais.

E por ter -pelo menos na altura em que a fotografia foi tirada -espaço entre os corais para estes poderem crescer sem "grandes guerras", aspecto a que dou valor neste tipo de votações.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

O meu voto vai para o José Perpétua por ser o que melhor replica a natureza.

Se me permitem o voto da minha esposa vai para o João Ribeiro.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Entre tantos lindissimos, escolho o do José Perpetua.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

muito difícil a escolha entre estes 12 pré seleccionados. todos eles de excelente qualidade.

o meu voto vai para o aquario do José Perpetua. um aquário com corais fantásticos, com cores e crescimentos muito bons...  :Pracima:  
tenho pena de não ter tido a oportunidade de ter visto ao vivo  :Admirado:  

fico a espera do seu substituto  :Coradoeolhos:  

entre aqueles que pude ver ao vivo, uma palavra para o aquário do Carlos Mota, que teve uma evoluçao notável   :tutasla:  

Um  bom Ano de 2007 para todos e esperemos que daqui a 1 ano estejamos todos aqui a votar, e que a qualidade ainda seja mto maior  :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Eu escolhi Carlos Mota

Fiquem Bem

----------


## Manuel Faria

olá companheiros,

Parabéns a todos aqueles que possuem estes magníficos aquários. Entre tantos e tão lindos, que venha o diabo e escolha, como diz o povo. Mas em alguém se tem que votar pois trata-se de uma votação.
Votei no do Pedro Costa porque me parece o mais simples e com uma enorme abertura e espaço livre para os peixes poderem nadar à vontade. Que me perdoem os outros.

A todos os meus parabéns e oxalá que o Novo Ano vos traga ainda mais prazer e alegria neste Hobby. Assim sendo, também eu, novato continuarei a aprender muito mais.

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  BOM ANO DE 2007

----------


## David Lemos

Boas, nao sei se é o bom local, mas queria so dizer que era bom, que o Jose Perpetua, fizesse um topico aqui no forum, com mais fotos do seu aqua, e seu set up! Era so im ideia :Admirado:  
Abraços

----------


## António Paes

Tens aqui um tópico onde aparecem algumas fotos do aquário do José Perpétua ( mas sabem sempre a pouco ).

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4103

António

----------


## Marco Madeira

De todos estes aquarios, tive a sorte e previlégio de os ver quase todos excepto o do Carlos, Pedro Pacheco e o do Pedro Costa. 
Escolher um só deles é penoso... Alem do mais as fotos não ajudam nada, pois na realidade todos eles são bem melhores do que aquilo que as fotos mostram.
Bem, elegendo um só aqua, e considerando todos os factores, quer interiores quer exteriores quer pela tipo de sistema, e ainda pelo landscape que para mim é dos factores mais importantes optaria pelo do Zé. Logo atrás na minha opnião estariam os do Rui, João Ribeiro e o do Juca e possivelmente o do Diogo (só o vi ao vivo ainda no inicio).
Acredito muito que os aquas dos Pedros e do Carlos estejam também fantásticos, mas sem uma apreciação ao vivo não os posso classificar.

Julio, agradeço o facto de teres posto o meu mas acho que não merece estar aqui... não se compara a nenhum deles. Quem sabe daqui a 1 ano, mas agora está muito fraquito comparado com os demais.  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Julio, agradeço o facto de teres posto o meu mas acho que não merece estar aqui... não se compara a nenhum deles. Quem sabe daqui a 1 ano, mas agora está muito fraquito comparado com os demais.


Boas Marco,não concordo nada com o que dizes :yb668:  ,o teu aqua merece sem duvida estar aqui,foi a grande fonte de inspiração pra fazer o meu cubo e só não votei nele pois ainda não tive oportunidade de o ver ao vivo. :Admirado:  
De qq modo parece-me que a escolha da fotografia do teu aqua,não foi muito feliz,se tivessem colocado esta:


...se calhar a historia éra outra. :yb665:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Como foi referido o facto de uma fotografia menos bem escolhida, creio que para o próximo ano deveria haver uma normalização do tamanho das fotos, elas não precisam nem devem ser todas iguais para mostrarem o tamanho dos aquários mas existem aqui algumas que aparecem muito pequenas por comparação com outras e isso influencia muito a escolha para quem como eu não viu nenhum dos aquários ao vivo.

Exemplo disso são os aquários de João M Monteiro, Carlos Mota, Marco Madeira e Pedro Costa.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Votei no aquário do José Prepétua, apesar de não o conhecer pessoalmente. Votei neste porque gosto da forma como os corais crescem tão próximos uns dos outros formando um emaranhado espectacular. Também gosto da zonas mais escuras que as montiporas proporcionam.
Só conheço dois destes aquários, o do Diogo Lopes e o do Pedro Costa. Quanto ao do Diogo fiz-lhe uma visita relâmpago e vi apenas o aquário às escuras, mas pelo que tenho visto nas fotos dá para ver o que perdi :Icon Cry:  . O aquário do Pedro Costa visitei-o à cerca de um ano e este já o pude observar com mais calma. Aqui concordo com o Miguel. Esta foto não transmite a grandeza e beleza deste aquário. Se a foto fosse outra certamente que já estaria com mais votos.
Por fim quero dar os parabéns aos donos destes 12 aquários e também a todos os outros que apesar de não estarem aqui representados se têm esforçado por dar as melhores condições aos habitantes dos seus aquários. :Palmas:

----------


## David Lemos

> Tens aqui um tópico onde aparecem algumas fotos do aquário do José Perpétua ( mas sabem sempre a pouco ).
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4103
> 
> António


Realmente sabe a pouco :SbBiere5:   e merece uma boa actualizaçao :SbOk5:  
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
Para mim é muito complicado seleccionar 1 de entre tantos com tanto gabarito e mérito, beleza. O complicado ainda se adensa mais porque nunca vi ao vivo e provávelmente nunca irei ver ou terei oprtunidade para tal, qualquer um destes aquários mágnificos e isso por várias razões de que apenas cito os casos em que o aquário já foi desmontado.
Outros aquários existem que também merecem menção como o MiniReef da Leonor Drummond, só para citar um exemplo, talvez no próximo ano se possam criar níveis tipo, mais experientes, cadetes, ou algo parecido, e assim colocar mais aquários de mérito a votação. Futuro dirá, agora é o que temos e está já muito bom.
Assim e apesar da grande dificuldade que tenho na escolha, escolhi o aquário do Rui Ferreira de Almeida porque para mim o recife é uma combinação de uma profusão ampla de peixes e corais, uma combinação que persigo e procuro manter, uma combinação muitas vezes complicada de gerir, manter, ingrata até. Do que as imagens me permitem ver e do que pude ler sobre os diferentes aquários, este é o que mais se apróxima do modelo que eu persigo e que eu entendo ser um sistema de recife tropical (ou pelo menos o meu sonho).
Mesmo assim qualquer um dos outros aquários é excelente e os seus "curadores" estão de parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  pelo excelente trabalho, empenho, resultado, pelo amargos (e que amargos minha gente, falo por mim...) que converteram em vitórias, por lutarem como eu AD AUGUSTA PER ANGUSTA, ou seja algo como: Para a Glória por Caminhos Dificeis. Bem Hajam Todos os aqui mencionados e os que não puderam ficar nesta mágnifica e dificil pré-selecção mas que estão lá :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Companhons de route,

Todos os aquários postos à votação neste tópico são autênticas obras de arte e motivo de orgulho para a aquariofilia nacional. A existência de aquários como estes em Portugal deve encher-nos, a todos, de satisfação. 
Como só posso votar num deles, e todos merecem o meu voto, acabei por votar muito a contragosto.  Escolhi o do Zé Perpétua por considerá-lo de uma beleza difícil de igualar.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu votei no Crystal Reef.
Tenho o prazer de conhecer pelo menos 5 dos aquários e embora estejam todos espetaculares o do Zé foi o único em que fiquei cerca de 30 minutos de boca aberta sem conseguir produzir uma única palavra.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Gilhott

É simplesmente difícil escolher um aquário, todos são fantásticos, estão todos de parabéns.

----------


## Roberto Gaui

Voto no aquário de João Ribeiro pelas fotos, mas um exame ao vivo e a cores seria muito mais correto, infelizmente os amigos portugueses moram em outro continente. Quem sabe um dia não estarei aí para ter esse prazer.

Parabéns a todos por estarem com seus aquários gozando de plena saúde. :Pracima:

----------


## Constantino Filho

Meu voto vai para _José Perpétua_ .
Todos os Reefs são lindos, mas o dele é o que mais parece com um Reef Natural no meu entender :SbOk3:  !

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

O meu voto vai para o Carlos Mota

Muito dificil julgar apenas por uma foto, teria que ver ao vivo cada um

Mas estão todos de parabéns  :SbOk:

----------


## Daniel Balbi

Nossa, essa votação foi difícil.

Votei no aqua do João Ribeiro mas outros estão no mesmo nível.

Parabéns a todos que estão participando. :SbOk3:

----------


## Junior Nilvon

Pô, fiquei sem saber qual seria o mai belo, devido a qualidade dos reef´s, parabéns a todos! :yb677:  
Eu escolhi o reef do Júlio Macieira.
Forte abraço
Junior

----------


## Nuno_Lima

Olá a todos

Desde já os meus parabens a todos, como devem saber, nada sei sobre aquas marinhos no sentido de saber as especies mais raras das vulgares, das mais caras das baratas mas uma coisa sei, aprecisar o que é bonito.
Como sei que estas fotos de nada fazem jus ao real vou sim dar o meu voto á qualidade da foto, cores mais reais, padrão de cores, etc...
O meu voto vai sim para o aqua do Joao Ribeiro pois esta foto está deslumbrante, com umas cores lindas e o posicionamento está muito bem!
Muito bom está tambem o aqua do Carlos Mota que é uma pena a foto estar pequena.
Muito bom tambem está o do Ricardo Rodrigues
o do José Perpetua deve ser uma coisa deslumbrante ao vivo, mas não foi o meu voto, pois na foto está com um branco muito garrido que tira assim toda a beleza, há aqui no forum fotos deste aquario muito mais realistas.
Para acabar uma palavra para o Marco madeira o seu cubo está maravilhoso! Como disse Luis carrilho e muito bem, se a escolha da foto fosse outra teria concerteza muito mais votos.

um abraço

NL

----------


## Julio Macieira

Esta votação termina hoje pelas 24:00 horas

----------


## Matias Gomes

esse é um topico terrivel de se responder, são todos fantasticos todos obras de bom gosto e respeito. A foto do reef do Rui me parece não estar dando o devido valor ao reef ele me parece muito mais bonito que na foto, mas como devemos escolher um eu fico com o do José Perpetua, pena que não tem segundo e terceiro lugar, pois gostaria de incluir o do João Ribeiro e o do Marco Madeira.

----------


## Julio Macieira

O aquario do REEFFORUM do Ano 2006, foi o aquario de:

*José Perpétua

* 

Os meus parabéns ao José Perpétua por nos presentear com este magnifico aquário.

----------


## José Perpétua

Adictos aquariófilos,
Antes de mais peço desculpa por só agora voltar ao fórum para agradecer a amabilidade da vossa parte na votação do aquário do ano de 2006, pois tenho andado um pouco arredado deste meio.
Com tantos aquários espectaculares à votação não percebo porque é que o pessoal resolveu eleger o meu aquário como o aquário do ano, sabendo eu que sou dos membros mais relaxados a tratar da bicheza... e por isso o meu obrigado.
A meu ver, todos os outros aquários são merecedores de um lugar de destaque, como aquele a que o meu foi brindado.
Mais uma vez os meus agradecimentos pela vossa simpatia.

Abraço

----------

